# Magic 12/14/14 was well,.......................MAGIC!!



## RustyGroomer (Dec 15, 2014)

Recent storm had the mountain in FINE shape!  Here you go:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2014)

Was bummed you all weren't open this weekend.  Looks great.  On a side note we parked right next to this Magic Ski School instructor named Rich at Killington yesterday.  I split a twofer coupon with him.  Quite the character.


----------



## Tin (Dec 15, 2014)

That just made my day better. Awesome stuff. How long does it take you guys to get up there? Trees are looking a little....strained?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 15, 2014)

About an hour Tin?  Faster if needed but it was just perfect weather yesterday so we just strolled up slowly.  Ran into these guys.  Awesome.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 15, 2014)

RG the skiing looks great, those Danes are awesome too. I had a female for 81/2 years. Great friends!


----------



## slatham (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting Greg. From the video it LOOKs like the entire mountain, save the steepest stuff, could be open. Is that so? Hopefully this base and the coming weather sets Magic up for a Magical Christmas!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 15, 2014)

slatham said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for posting Greg. From the video it LOOKs like the entire mountain, save the steepest stuff, could be open. Is that so? Hopefully this base and the coming weather sets Magic up for a Magical Christmas!


  EVERYTHING could be open.  I have never seen snow stick like this. Didn't come close to hitting anything underneath.  The only real problem is some hanging trees.  Not too big a deal.  Hoping they get a good work week in.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice stuff there RG.....


----------



## slatham (Dec 15, 2014)

Just realized that was Magician on the first drop in. Looks like a solid coating of man made snow its so dense. Put some pow on top and look out!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2014)

That looks so nice!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 15, 2014)

That is indeed Magician.  Even the "tombstones" (big rocks) are all covered up.  Unreal for this time of year.  Really any time of year for that matter.  Like glue.  Perfect early season storm.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 15, 2014)

That is better coverage on Magician than the day we poached it.  Damn.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> That is better coverage on Magician than the day we poached it.  Damn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I was more surprised someone didn't hang the rope across it to be a smart ass.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 15, 2014)

Like!!!


----------



## reefer (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice! Should be up there Sunday. Groom it out for me.....................


----------

